# fabbed up a bow mounted stick anchor bracket



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Nice DIY design! 

Are you at all concerned that the bracket might slip and fall out, since it looks like it's just held in place by the TM? Or is there a ridge on the TM mount that doesn't show in the pics?


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

at first i was going to secure the stick anchor bracket to my birdsall t.m. mount via some s.s hardware but when i clamped down on with the t.m. the clamp pressure is really good   i think i could stand on it and it wouldnt move   ;D that motorguide clamp is something else   i dont think i'd be saying the same thing with my minn kota mount but if she moves at all i'll definitely secure it by securing with the ss screws


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Cool idea, but do youself a favor and bolt it on now cause it's gonna slip at some point and worst case scenario takes your TM with it


----------



## hoser3 (Mar 24, 2008)

X2 I would add some SS Hardwear


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

You claim to work, but always have fishing reports & new toys... ;D Clean install, I like it!


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

i'm serious fellas this thing is clamped on solid  but you know i did get to thinking [smiley=hmmm.gif] that "if" it did come off i know i'd never live it down with you guys  and if it's bound to happen then it most certainly *will* happen to me with my luck running the way it is so figured i better play it safe  its now secured with a couple ss screws i counter sunk so the screw heads didnt interfere with the clamp pad  . the only way its coming off now is to take the bow of the boat with it too   ;D


----------



## james_bingham3 (Oct 22, 2009)

stuip question does the anchor stay in the bracket while on the go or does have to be removed
if it does stay in what keeps it from falling :-? nice work it looks great


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

very clever there sbc.   

being the old-school push pole type I haven't quite taken a liken to the push pin thingy's yet, but I do get a laugh out of the irony in your choice of integration though, an anchoring gadget merged into a gadget used to move the boat.  ;D


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

> stuip question does the anchor stay in the bracket while on the go or does have to be removed
> if it does stay in what keeps it from falling  :-?     nice work it looks great


 the way it is right now theres really no way to secure the anchor in a vertical position while running other than to put pressure on the stick allowing it to stay put by friction. i always pull them completely out when on plane


----------



## iFly (Mar 9, 2010)

Gets my vote for being a clever idea. I always like it when you can add something useful to a boat without having to drill a few new holes in a pefectly good boat.


----------

